# WLan auffangen und per Kabel verteilen



## Sonic51 (26. März 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich habe schon Tage lang im Internet gesucht und nichts passendes gefunden. Hoffentlich kann mir hier jemand helfen 

Es geht um folgendes:
WLan-Signal von Fritzbox 7270 mit Linksys WRT54GS abfangen und über Kabel an den PC weiterleiten.
Die Fritzbox hat die aktuellste Firmware und der Linksys hat folgende Firmware (wird ja oben rechts angezeigt) DD-WRT v24-sp2 (10/10/09) mini
Ich finde nur Anleitungen, um den Router als Repeater für das WLan zu verwenden, aber nicht, wie ich das dann über Kabel weiterleite.
Zudem habe ich das Problem, dass ich diese Anleitung hier verwendet habe und trotzdem auch das WLan nicht nutzen kann.
Beim Handy (Windows Phone 8, Nokia lumia 620) kommt dann die Meldung "Netzwerk konnte nicht erreicht werden.
Ich verzweifle langsam 
Bitte helft mir....


----------



## Rollora (26. März 2014)

hmm du kannst das Ding als WLAN Repeater verwenden, aber das offensichtlich "eingefangene" WLAN Signal nicht über Kabel ausgeben? Komisch


----------



## Sarin (26. März 2014)

Hier der Tip: Geh zum Computerladen deines Vertrauens, zahl 20 Euro und lass es einen Fachmann machen!


----------



## Kusanar (26. März 2014)

Sonic51 schrieb:


> WLan-Signal von Fritzbox 7270 mit Linksys WRT54GS abfangen und über Kabel an den PC weiterleiten


 
Hallöchen!

Der Begriff, den du suchst, heißt "Wireless Bridging", siehe 
*** Bridge - DD-WRT Wiki[/url]

Unter dem Link steht auch ein klein wenig was zur Konfiguration. Welche Anleitung hast du denn verwendet? Hast nen Link?


----------



## taks (26. März 2014)

Sarin schrieb:


> Hier der Tip: Geh zum Computerladen deines Vertrauens, zahl 20 Euro und lass es einen Fachmann machen!


 
Sehr hilfreich ...


Um diese Funktionalität nutzen zu können, wird ein separater WLAN-Modus benötigt. Also neben Accesspoint- und Repeatermodus muss das Gerät auch einen Clientmodus unterstützen.
Ich konnte aber in der Anleitung auf Grund der schlechten Screenshot Qualität nicht erkennen ob das Gerät diesen Modus unterstützt.


----------



## Kusanar (26. März 2014)

taks schrieb:


> Um diese Funktionalität nutzen zu können, wird ein separater WLAN-Modus benötigt. Also neben Accesspoint- und Repeatermodus muss das Gerät auch einen Clientmodus unterstützen.


 
Von welchem der zwei Router sprichst du? Der Primary-Router (in diesem Fall die Fritzbox) muss eigentlich nix besonderes können und an dem muss eigentlich auch nichts umkonfiguriert werden. Der Secondary-Router, der das WLAN abgreift, hat in dem Fall schon eine passende Firmware (DD-WRT v24-sp2) die alles nötige mitbringt.


----------



## Sonic51 (26. März 2014)

@Rollora
Ich kann das WLan-Signal vom Linksys nicht verwenden. Weder mit Handy noch mit Notebook.

@Kusanar
Den Link zur verwendeten Anleitung hab ich bereits in der Fehlerbeschreibung gepostet.

@tkas
soweit ich weiß, soll das mit dem Router funktionieren.

Hab bis jetzt nichts weiteres gefunden, das mir geholfen hat... 

Edit:
@Kusanar:
Ich weiß, dass das eigentlich gehen müsste, aber mit der Anleitung, die ich verwendet habe, geht das irgendwie nicht.
Zu Fehlern bei den Einstellungen wurde dort auch nicht mehr geantwortet.


----------



## taks (26. März 2014)

Guckst du hier,  hier oder hier


----------



## W111 (26. März 2014)

Ziel: der Linksys soll sich ins Wlan der Fritzbox einloggen und eine Verbindung zum Netzwerk über Wlan (Client) herstellen.

Linksys einrichten:

1. die IP des Linksys muss in der Basiseinstellung (Tab:-->Basis Setup) in die IP Range der Fritzbox portiert werden: z. B. 192.168.178.250 oder 192.168.178.2, Subnet: 255.255.255.0, Gateway/DNS: beide 192.168.178.1 (IP der Fritzbox)
2. DHCP Server deaktivieren
3. Tab-->Wlan Modus: *Client* *Bridge* (_Routed_), Wlan Netzwerkmodus: b/g, *SSID*: identisch mit SSID der Fritzbox
4. Tab-->Wlan Sicherheit: *WPA2 AES*, WPA Shared Key: identisch mit _WPA Shared Key_ der in der Fritzbox eingegeben ist
5. Tab-->Erweitertes Routing: Betriebsmodus--> *Router*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




sämtliche Schritte mit speichern beenden, erst final auf "Anwenden"

danach sollte via Lan Internet verfügbar sein, ebenso wie Heimnetzwerk Zugriff


----------



## Kusanar (27. März 2014)

Der TE nutzt auf seinem WRT54G die DD-WRT-Firmware, daher:

@W111: Deine Anleitung geht von der Linksys-Standardfirmware aus, das wird hier nicht helfen.

@Taks: Link 1 und 2 beziehen sich ebenso auf die Standardfirmware, aber der 3. Link sieht sehr erfolgversprechend aus.


@Sonic51: Im Startpost finde ich keinen Link zu der von dir verwendeten Anleitung?


----------



## W111 (27. März 2014)

Kusanar schrieb:


> Der TE nutzt auf seinem WRT54G die DD-WRT-Firmware, daher:
> 
> @W111: Deine Anleitung geht von der Linksys-Standardfirmware aus, das wird hier nicht helfen.



nein, meine Anleitung geht von DD WRT und einem Router auf Broadcom oder Atheros Basis aus. Man muss einen Router lediglich als AP einrichten und danach im Wlan TAB auf Client Bridge (routed) umstellen, das wars. Ich besítze keine Linksys Geräte.  Die Anleitung bezieht sich auf eine hier bei mir laufende Client Bridge (routed), die sich in mein Wlan einloggt und auf den integrierten switch portiert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kusanar (27. März 2014)

Okay... spassig. Die von dir erwähnten Menüpunkte gibts in meinem DD-WRT nicht oder heißen anders 
Na dann sorry für die falsche Verdächtigung


----------



## Sonic51 (27. März 2014)

@Kusanar
Ich habe diese Anleitung verwendet. Weiß nicht warum das nicht im Startpost eingebunden wurd...
DD-WRT – Repeater Bridge einrichten - Anleitung

@Taks
Danke für die Links...alle auf Englisch  und Ellenlang...werde ich mir mal nächste Woche zu gemüte ziehen... 

@W111
Wenn ich deinen ersten Post richtig deute:
Ja der Linksys mit dd-wrt soll sich an das Wlan der Fritzbox anschließen, so dass ich meinen PC am Linksys über Kabel anschließe und Internet habe


----------



## taks (27. März 2014)

Sonic51 schrieb:


> @Taks
> Danke für die Links...alle auf Englisch  und Ellenlang...werde ich mir mal nächste Woche zu gemüte ziehen...


 
Naja, waren die ersten drei die Google ausgespuckt hat.
Ob sie funktionieren kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------



## Sonic51 (1. April 2014)

Werd ich mir auf jeden Fall mal durchlesen und auch gucken, wie ich das Menü auf Deutsch bekomme so wie bei W111...was aber nicht unbedingt notwendig wäre 

Edit:
Das Thema hat sich soweit erledigt.
Ein alter Kommilitone hat sich der Sache angenommen und es hinbekommen. 
Jedoch ist trotz 2m Luftlinie nur eine Signalstärke von 70% angekommen und die Übertragungsrate war auch total für die Katz.
Mit meinem Laptop habe ich jedoch bei geschlossener Tür 100% und die Rate ist auch exzellent.
Wir konnten leider nicht herausfinden, warum das so ist bzw. war.


----------

